# Some piccies from the new cam



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Got me new camera yesterday. Got it off ebay, its an Olympus 720sw Tough. It took about 5 days to arrive from Hong Kong. Its genuine and I saved a few bob there, however I still have to get a memory card for it.
Went out this morning armed with the camera and my bag of trusty bass minnows. Didnt bring any fish home. Lost a beaut Trevally (big) as I was trying to get a water shot of him  Oh well that will all come with practice.
Still working out the camera but it takes great shots I'm pretty stoked.


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Excellent stuff Breambo I'm very jealous about the amount of time you have to play on the Espri!!! 

Can ask how good a bargain you got on the camera??? 20%, 30% off retail???

Milt,


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Gatesy, I think it was a McCoy board, but I'll get some more shots next time to make sure :lol: 
Milt, I work at night, thats why I can go most days. The cam was about $480 all up. They are $700 here with 1gb memory card. My friend told me of another ebay site that has xd cards olympus for about $50 ? have to check it out.
I'm hyped up at the moment, might try and go again later this arvo


----------



## Jebster (Dec 18, 2005)

Hey Breambo,
I have got one of these camera's too, and I am very happy with it. I was down at Sea World the other day and I took some pix's with it underwater, so I will try and load them up so everyone can have a look at the quality. Keep up the good work....
Jebster..


----------



## Jebster (Dec 18, 2005)

More pix's.


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

I am looking forward to using the underwater function. Heres a couple more, one showing the reef I fish.


----------



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

hey Breambo
did you not get any pic of the camera so we can see it?

Thanks Rik


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Heres the link from the bloke in Hong Kong. http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Olympus-MJU-720- ... dZViewItem


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Good thinking Occy, then I'd only need two right :? Oh hang on , my old digital camera that was broken is working again, I can use it :idea:


----------



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

Hi Breambo

all good mate but I bet next time you will get that big Trev on board and then take the pic's. Gatesy is very quick mate, nice boogy board...s

Cant wait for your next post, with the fish this time.

 fishing Russ


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWSS4IoEAADZfgAASQIc6AJQyHAA/7//gMADjLDU9Sn4qntJ6nqaeinpP1Mpj1Gp6mm1CEJp6jQNAAAAHqDTTSUGmYoGgAAAIcznu56npLXIdLH+E+7K7LpGxKUVENqtgjqlkJ0qmhFhHunLj6VMRO7hFJQSIaVJt8Pw65ttB+gIGY7F7svkPHvH9dkSCgXcFMvxXXnmQ6Bwv+k9NFpjbhSr0YFIJEe4itGljjJNlSbs5tDggkfCA7v9OWOas5SFl7i9YtPoPOsAJjIE4HSqEbWzxJjc47XUnQX474DefN24xA5SLrg8fyYTW1vB1mtMQoNsHhaz4lQEQiEyBSTXHzBYOiaZZ2KWbIKoUIU178XckU4UJAkuCKBA=


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

8)


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

xD- Picture Card 16 MB - 1GB


----------

